# Greek Planning Offices



## awaple (Oct 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how can I get the local planning office to visit our property. We have been advised by numerous Civil Engineers that the property has not been built according to the approved building permit, is unsafe and has not been built to greek earthquake standard regulations.
we have requested on numerous occasions that hte planning office visit and we want them to advise that we should demolish the building - help please ....


----------



## puss (Sep 18, 2010)

My advice would be to employ a local architect who should do everything for you.


----------



## janet pritchard (Oct 26, 2010)

I understand from the greek developer who constructed my property in corfu that there is a a penalty payable in the sum of 1,500 euros when a property has been constructed and the garage has been changed before we took occupation to living accomodation The penalty has to be paid within 6 months from Sept 2010

is this correct?


----------



## puss (Sep 18, 2010)

janet pritchard said:


> I understand from the greek developer who constructed my property in corfu that there is a a penalty payable in the sum of 1,500 euros when a property has been constructed and the garage has been changed before we took occupation to living accomodation The penalty has to be paid within 6 months from Sept 2010
> 
> is this correct?


The penalty does not have to be paid at all! However, you then have to pay more if it is not paid (up to 3 times more). You do not have to do anything at all as the Greek government do not have enough people to chase everyone. However, if you ever want to sell your property then it will be picked up and if you have not previously sorted it out, you will be liable for the bigger fine. This problem has arisen as the developers did not properly declare the space in your house which I think saved them money at the time. If you are going to legalise it, the government has extended the date till March I think for you to get all your paperwork in. If it is not in by then, you are then taking the chance of a bigger fine. A lot of the Brits are doing it (as we are law-abiding people!). Most Greeks are not as they very rarely sell property and will never be found out. I suppose the dependents will have to pay on their death!! If you are doing it properly you need to get an architect who will sort out everything for you. I think you have to pay about 700 euros up front but half of this gets refunded. I also think that you have to go in person to legalise everything, which means a trip to Greece for everyone that only has a holiday home. Most people in UK will not hear about this anyway so will get a nasty surprise one day!! I am only telling this information as I have heard it, you obviously have to take advice yourself on this. Best to contact an architect who will check that what is in your contract is the same as on your plans. My husband looked at our plans and didn't recognise it as our house!!! All I can say is good luck and I hope this gives you a little more info. But do take advice on this.


----------

